# Pizzaplauder - Revival



## Conyo (12. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte hier den Pizzaplauder wieder ausrufen. 

Ein Treffen zum Essen und nicht zum Biken. 

Vorschlag wäre Mittwoch, 25. November 2009 um 19.00 Uhr
oder alternativ: Mittwoch, 02. Dezember 2009 um 19.00 Uhr

*Treffpunkt: *
Vecchia Osteria
Rückerstraße 14
90419 Nürnberg

Gebt einfach bescheid, ob Interesse besteht. Ich würde dann entsprechend reservieren.

Grüße,

conyo


----------



## bike_schrat (13. November 2009)

...habe die Terminvorschläge eben beide mit Outlook abgeglichen, geht, ich bin dabei und terminlich flexibel. 

Außerdem hat MTBermLuS Interesse bekundet und auch blacksurf wäre - womöglich sogar mit dermaddin - dabei (am 02.12.)

Wie sieht's denn bei Dir aus, reo-fahrer? Zeit, Lust und Laune? Und wenn ja wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (13. November 2009)

Also der *2.12 *würde mir auch besser passen. Hatte vergessen, dass ich am 25.11 schon vergeben bin.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt schlechtes über die Vecchia Osteria (Pächterwechsel?) gehört, so dass ich kurzfristig zur L'Osteria am Mögeldorfer Plärrer umschwenken würde. Die Pizzen sind einfach riesig.


----------



## taly (13. November 2009)

Riesige Pizzen sind gut =).

Wäre auch dabei und kann auch zu beiden Terminen.


----------



## blacksurf (13. November 2009)

ja die Vecchia ist nicht mehr die, die sie mal warâ¦
Wir sollten den anderen Ort wÃ¤hlen, jepp!


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. November 2009)

http://www.osteria-pinocchio-nbg.de/

Die ist auch gut. Hohl da öfter mal Pizza oder Spaggetti.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. November 2009)

irgendwas sagt mir, ich sollte da auch vorbeikommen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (13. November 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> http://www.osteria-pinocchio-nbg.de/
> 
> Die ist auch gut. Hohl da öfter mal Pizza oder Spaggetti.




sieht gut aus. Wo ist denn nochmal die Wallensteinstraße?


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. November 2009)

> Sehr geehrter Besucher. Herzlich Willkommen. Hier entsteht unser neue Internetpräsenz.
> 06.08.2008



Aktualität fail.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## biker-wug (13. November 2009)

Die Termine passen mir leider beide nicht, am ersten ist arbeiten angesagt, am zweiten hat mein Töchterchen ihren ersten Geburtstag!!

Aber wenn das wieder ein bisserl aufleben würde, wäre ich sicher mal wieder dabei!!


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. November 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Aktualität fail.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Das stimmt allerdings. War auch noch nie auf der Homepage. 
Ist praktisch gleich bei mir ums Eck. Darum hole ich da öfter was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (14. November 2009)

hi zusammen,
bei mir passen beide termine leider auch net, schließ mich da biker-wug an, wenn was zam geht würd ich auch mal vorbei schaun


----------



## Didi123 (15. November 2009)

02.12. - bin dabei!


ahso, schmecken die pizzen auch oder sind die nur groß...?


----------



## Conyo (15. November 2009)

@ Didi: Falls sie so groß sind, wie die in der Innenstadt - sind sie riesig und gut. 
Die beiden Restaurants gehören zusammen

http://www.die-osteria.de/osteria-p...ption=com_content&view=article&id=6&Itemid=15

PS: Sogar die Prominenz (Althof) geht hin - ähem


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. November 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> @ Didi: Falls sie so groß sind, wie die in der Innenstadt - sind sie riesig und gut.



Ja, sind sie, wurde schon in zahlreichen Mittagspausen getestet 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Didi123 (16. November 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> PS: Sogar die Prominenz (Althof) geht hin - ähem



ah, die b- bzw. c-promis...


----------



## weichling (16. November 2009)

boah   der war gut !

Wenn der da ist , trau ich mich aber net hin!



Conyo schrieb:


> @ Didi: Falls sie so groß sind, wie die in der Innenstadt - sind sie riesig und gut.
> Die beiden Restaurants gehören zusammen
> 
> http://www.die-osteria.de/osteria-p...ption=com_content&view=article&id=6&Itemid=15
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (16. November 2009)

weichling schrieb:


> boah   der war gut !
> 
> Wenn der da ist , trau ich mich aber net hin!



Auf Dich hab ich ja noch die ganze Zeit gewartet, weichling! 

Kommst trotzdem?


----------



## Conyo (16. November 2009)

weichling schrieb:


> boah   der war gut !
> 
> Wenn der da ist , trau ich mich aber net hin!




gib ihm einen Knochen und dann ist er beschäftigt


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. November 2009)

nur mal nebenbei, für unbedarfte, über welches datum wird denn jetzt eig diskutiert?


----------



## Conyo (16. November 2009)

Mittwoch, 2. Dezember 2009 - 19.00 Uhr 
Osteria am Mögeldorfer Plärrer


----------



## bike_schrat (16. November 2009)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> nur mal nebenbei, für unbedarfte, über welches datum wird denn jetzt eig diskutiert?



Du bist sowieso dabei, wotan! Schon längst eingeplant!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. November 2009)

mal sehen ;-)


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. November 2009)

ist das hier jetzt eig noch aktuell - so zwecks planung uns so ?


----------



## Conyo (26. November 2009)

na klaro - ist noch aktuell.

wer ist denn bisher alles dabei?
taly, reo, blacksurf, bike_schrat....

wotan, wie schaut's bei Dir aus?

Mario, Weichling, Didi, Nils, Eike, Heiko, Andy -> seid ihr am Start?

Ich reserviere morgen. Gebt mir doch bescheid.


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. November 2009)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. November 2009)

j


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (26. November 2009)

bin dabei! 

was ist mit flo?
kriegst du ihn nicht unterm auto vor...?


----------



## bike_schrat (26. November 2009)

auch dabei.


----------



## Conyo (27. November 2009)

Didi123 schrieb:


> bin dabei!
> 
> was ist mit flo?
> kriegst du ihn nicht unterm auto vor...?



ja, so ähnlich. Hat sich jetzt einen alten Käfer zu Restaurations-Zwecken gekauft. Es gibt aktuell kein anderes Thema im Hause FloMia, als: Welche Farbkombination ist die Beste. 

Mal schauen, ob er am Mittwoch dann dabei ist.


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. November 2009)

Du klingst so begeistert.


----------



## Yeti777 (27. November 2009)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## stroker (27. November 2009)

Schrat hat mich förmlich gezwungen...Auch dabei!


----------



## bike_schrat (27. November 2009)

Ja wie? Dich förmlich gezwungen. Von wegen...

Aber freut mich, dass Du mit von der Partie bist.


----------



## blacksurf (27. November 2009)

Bin dabei, aber ohne Anhang, der hat familiÃ¤re Verpflichtungenâ¦


----------



## orchknurz (27. November 2009)

:kotz:
klar komm ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (1. Dezember 2009)

Ist das diese Osteria ?

http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8...131564&spn=0.002664,0.005413&t=h&z=18&iwloc=A

Danke und 

Grüße Weichling


----------



## Conyo (1. Dezember 2009)

exakt!


----------



## Yeti777 (1. Dezember 2009)

Also nur noch mal so, das ich morgen net vor dem Falschen laden steht. 
Ist diese hier gemeint 
*Osteria
*Schmausenbuckstraße 14
90482 Nürnberg (Östliche Außenstadt)  ??

Um 19 uhr!

Bis morgen


----------



## Yeti777 (1. Dezember 2009)

oh hab grad gesehn, das es die richtige ist ;-)
Naja bin heut noch a weng krank, deshalb net ganz so schnell, aber bis morgen müsste ich scho wieder fit sein!


----------



## pagan (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich tät auch mitgehen  bis morgen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Dezember 2009)

schön wars,können wir gern wieder machen, nur bitte kleinere pizzen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (3. Dezember 2009)

das sagt der Richtige.  Du warst doch der noch mit Nachtisch


----------



## bike_schrat (3. Dezember 2009)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> schön wars,können wir gern wieder machen, nur bitte kleinere pizzen !!



fand's auch super. und die pizzagröße war aus meiner sicht vollkommen i.O. - ziemlich genau 1 schrat groß.


----------



## blacksurf (3. Dezember 2009)

schee wars! 
Tja die Pizzagröße, vielleicht sollte nur jeder zweite bestellen *lach*
Ich fands zuerst etwas laut im Lokal, aber als dann der Nebentisch ging wars ok


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Dezember 2009)

Jo, war ne nette Veranstaltung gestern 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (3. Dezember 2009)

war ein super Abend gestern!!

Hier ein paar Foto-Eindrücke 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2031353&id=1298905807&l=da7b760f45


----------



## Yeti777 (3. Dezember 2009)

Fands auch scheee, die Pizza war doch super ;-)


----------



## shutupandride (4. Dezember 2009)

na die pilter sehen ja nach einigem chapernack aus


----------



## Conyo (28. Dezember 2009)

Pizzaplauder 2010 - wer hat Bock?

Vorschlag: *Mittwoch, 27. Januar 2010 oder Mittwoch, 3. Februar 2010*

Wieder in der *Osteria in Mögeldorf um 19.00 Uhr.*

Gebt mal bescheid, ob Interesse besteht...


----------



## Yeti777 (28. Dezember 2009)

hört sich lecker an. Ich glaub ich mach mir jetzt mal ne Pizza

Scho mal nen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr!


----------



## biker-wug (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ihr Februar macht, komm ich evtl. auch, wenn ich bis da wieder solange sitzen darf, noch ist liegen angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Dezember 2009)

ich weiss zwar nicht, was ich am 27. mache  aber weils
so schoen war wuerd ich schon wieder mitkommen


----------



## blacksurf (29. Dezember 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Februar macht, komm ich evtl. auch, wenn ich bis da wieder solange sitzen darf, noch ist liegen angesagt.



huch was ist los?

Pizzaplauder klingt gut


----------



## speedy_j (29. Dezember 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Februar macht, komm ich evtl. auch, wenn ich bis da wieder solange sitzen darf, noch ist liegen angesagt.



wirbelsäule oder op im bauch?


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wirbelsäule oder op im bauch?



kennt sich da jemand aus? 

Ach so, werd wohl auch kommen.


----------



## stroker (29. Dezember 2009)

Yo - bin dabei - will auch mal wieder PizzaÜberLappen.....

und nur, wenn dieser Ex-Trialer nicht dabei ist


----------



## bike_schrat (29. Dezember 2009)

stroker schrieb:


> und nur, wenn dieser Ex-Trialer nicht dabei ist



...sprichst du von dir selbst? oder willst du doch mal wieder fahren? 
denn falls du speedy_j meinst, den hab ich das jahr mehrmals auf dem trialer gesehen.

by the way: wie geht's dem splitboard, speedy_j? 


damits nicht vollkommen off-topic wird: ja, dabei. bislang beide termine möglich.


----------



## speedy_j (29. Dezember 2009)

der ex trialer beantragt sogar für 2010 wieder eine lizenz.
splitboard hab ich mich noch nicht festgelegt, das neue sieht bescheiden aus und das alte ist zu lang.


----------



## Conyo (29. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der ex trialer beantragt sogar für 2010 wieder eine lizenz.
> splitboard hab ich mich noch nicht festgelegt, das neue sieht bescheiden aus und das alte ist zu lang.



ja bist du jetzt dabei oder net? Den Rest kannst Du dann ja vor Ort erzählen ;-)


----------



## speedy_j (29. Dezember 2009)

einen monat vorher kann ich keine zusagen machen. wer weiß, wo ich da gerade bin und was ich sonst noch zu tun habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Dezember 2009)

fcfs - first come, first served. Und conyo ist ziemlich vorne dabei, so nen Monat vorher 
Oder willst du damit sagen, dass du womöglich was besseres vorhast? (kann ja aber eigentlich net sein)

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (29. Dezember 2009)

marcel - besser gehts net, also mach dich locker und sei dabei!


----------



## biker-wug (30. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wirbelsäule oder op im bauch?



Wirbelsäule, Brustwirbelkörper 6 gebrochen, zum Glück brauch ich keine OP.


----------



## blacksurf (30. Dezember 2009)

puuh mist!
Dann gute Besserung!!


----------



## speedy_j (30. Dezember 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wirbelsäule, Brustwirbelkörper 6 gebrochen, zum Glück brauch ich keine OP.



oh mei, du musst mir nicht alles nach machen. dich scheint es aber heftiger erwischt zu haben, da du liegen bleiben musst.

das wird aber wieder.


----------



## shutupandride (30. Dezember 2009)

iiich fress aaa aweng er biddsa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (30. Dezember 2009)

Es ist eine stabile Fraktur des BWK 6 und dazu noch eine einblutung im BWK4.
Sprich glücklicherweise keine OP, aber für minimum 6 Wochen ein 3Punkt Korsett tragen. Das hab ich schon an. In der Zeit viel liegen, viel laufen, wenig sitzen wenig stehen.

Hätte schlimmer sein können.

War übrigens net beim biken, sondern bin daheim auf der Treppe hingeknallt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja ja, im Haushalt passieren die meisten und schlimmsten Unfälle......
Auch wenn ich das schon übel finde. 
Hab mir nur mal meinen Zeh gebrochen als ich es eilig hatte zum Telefon zu kommen und am Türrahmen hängengelieben bin 

Kollege von mir ist im Bad ausgrutscht und hat gleich 3 Tage stationär verbracht.

Was sagt uns das.......raus aufs Rad und los......es kann nicht schlimmer kommen. 


Pizza essen klingt gut. Gehts nicht schon früher. 

Rutscht alle gut rein!


----------



## speedy_j (30. Dezember 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Es ist eine stabile Fraktur des BWK 6 und dazu noch eine einblutung im BWK4.
> Sprich glücklicherweise keine OP, aber für minimum 6 Wochen ein 3Punkt Korsett tragen. Das hab ich schon an. In der Zeit viel liegen, viel laufen, wenig sitzen wenig stehen.



ich kann dir sagen, dass auch 12 wochen mit korsett kein problem sind. 
nur auf dem rad stört es ein wenig.


----------



## shutupandride (30. Dezember 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Rutscht alle gut rein!



du chlingel!


----------



## Conyo (31. Dezember 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> iiich fress aaa aweng er biddsa



bist also dabei, oder was? ;-)

Können wie gesagt auch gerne den 27.1 machen. Mir egal.


----------



## shutupandride (31. Dezember 2009)

Conyo schrieb:


> bist also dabei, oder was? ;-)
> 
> Können wie gesagt auch gerne den 27.1 machen. Mir egal.



ja bin dabei.
daddum: mir woschd.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (6. Januar 2010)

Ich werd mich auch mal blicken lassen.........
genauer Termin wird noch veröffentlicht?


----------



## bike_schrat (6. Januar 2010)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Ich werd mich auch mal blicken lassen.........
> genauer Termin wird noch veröffentlicht?



Müss mer jetzt wirklich terminlich a bisserl fixen.
nachdem die meisten flexibel sind 27.01.10, 19 uhr!?


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Januar 2010)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> nachdem die meisten flexibel sind 27.01.10, 19 uhr



ich hab das Zitat etwas korrigiert


----------



## bike_schrat (6. Januar 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich hab das Zitat etwas korrigiert


o.k., super. also denn dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Januar 2010)

muss ich das verstehen? 

Ich wäre auch wieder am Start.

@reo

wann haste dein Alteisen rausbekommen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Januar 2010)

gestern.

und zu dem Zitat: kein Fragezeichen mehr, sondern Aussage 
Also der Termin ist der 27.1. 19Uhr in Mögeldorf.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (6. Januar 2010)

genau! Wie schauts denn mit den anderen aus.. Taly, Mario und so.


----------



## shutupandride (6. Januar 2010)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Müss mer jetzt wirklich terminlich a bisserl fixen.
> nachdem die meisten flexibel sind 27.01.10, 19 uhr!?



ok.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (6. Januar 2010)

bassd bin da


----------



## blacksurf (7. Januar 2010)

gebucht


----------



## stroker (7. Januar 2010)

Dabei !!


----------



## Beerchen (8. Januar 2010)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> ... 27.01.2010, 19:00 Uhr!


Ich lass mich auch mal wieder blicken 
und ich bring *Pamela_81* mit 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Januar 2010)

wer teilt ne pizza mit mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Januar 2010)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Ich lass mich auch mal wieder blicken
> und ich bring *Pamela_81* mit



 fehlen noch Ute und Dani... 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## WürfelRadler (9. Januar 2010)

Erstmal noch  
  allerseits.

Beim Pizzaplauder bin ich auch wieder dabei.
Da muss ich wohl meinen Winterschlaf mal unterbrechen.


----------



## orchknurz (9. Januar 2010)

ich werd mich auch sehen lassen


----------



## Tingltanglbob (9. Januar 2010)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Erstmal noch  Anhang anzeigen 179456  allerseits.
> 
> Beim Pizzaplauder bin ich auch wieder dabei.
> Da muss ich wohl meinen Winterschlaf mal unterbrechen.



Hast du den die Alte mit am Start in deiner Winterschlafhöhle ?? 
Dann komm ich mal vorbei zum Beischlafen 


Dir auch ein gutes Neues

Ach ja Heute ist meine neue Lampe fertig geworden. 
Kleiner, leichter, Heller und besser.......

Vielleicht geht ja mal wieder ein Nigtride am Donnerstag


----------



## hebolaco (10. Januar 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Pizzaplauder 2010 - wer hat Bock?
> 
> Vorschlag: *Mittwoch, 27. Januar 2010 oder Mittwoch, 3. Februar 2010*
> 
> ...



Hi, bin auch dabei.  Gruß Hebolaco


----------



## shutupandride (10. Januar 2010)

komisch, radfahren tutet anscheinend z zt kein alter arsch, 
zum fressn aber sinds (fast) alle am start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (10. Januar 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> komisch, radfahren tutet anscheinend z zt kein alter arsch,
> zum fressn aber sinds (fast) alle am start...


gar nicht wahr 
Pamela_81 und ich waren erst gestern mit dem MTB im Schnee unterwegs 
geil wars 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Coffee (12. Januar 2010)

na dann bestellt mal noch ein plätzchen mehr 

lg coffee


----------



## bike_schrat (12. Januar 2010)

Coffee schrieb:


> na dann bestellt mal noch ein plätzchen mehr
> 
> lg coffee



ach was


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Januar 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> komisch, radfahren tutet anscheinend z zt kein alter arsch,
> zum fressn aber sinds (fast) alle am start...



fressen is des was ich aktuell machen darf, mit'm Radfahren ist grad net so toll 

Wobei das ja auch mal eine lustige Aktion werden könnte: von 18 - 21Uhr Nightride und danach noch nen Happen essen gehen 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Tingltanglbob (12. Januar 2010)

Jetz 18:15 Veste  wenn du bei der Jungfern Fahrt mit meiner neuen Lampe dabei sein willst
Habe aber nur bis kurz vor Acht zeit, da ich noch zum Essen eingeladen bin ( Womit wir ja wieder beim Thema wären )


----------



## Pamela_81 (13. Januar 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> von 18 - 21Uhr Nightride und danach noch nen Happen essen gehen
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan


 
Prinzipiell wäre ich für sowas echt zu haben. Wollte heut nachmittag/abend eh noch ne Runde drehen.
Allerdings bin ich gestern um kurz nach 22 Uhr vom Training heimgefahren - bei -7°C !!! Heute morgen hatte es in Nürnberg -8°C!!!
Da friert ja mein Bobbes am Sattel fest....


----------



## Tingltanglbob (13. Januar 2010)

Pamela_81 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell wäre ich für sowas echt zu haben. Wollte heut nachmittag/abend eh noch ne Runde drehen.
> Allerdings bin ich gestern um kurz nach 22 Uhr vom Training heimgefahren - bei -7°C !!! Heute morgen hatte es in Nürnberg -8°C!!!
> Da friert ja mein Bobbes am Sattel fest....



alles halb so schlimm, nur die ersten 15 Minuten sind hart, dann hat man sich dran gewöhnt. Länger als 2 Stunden halt ichs aber auch nicht durch im Moment. 

Wie wärs mal wieder mit Stadtwald Donnerstag um 18:00 Veste ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Januar 2010)

nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## taly (13. Januar 2010)

Da von euch ja keiner die Pizza aufisst, müsste ich ja eigentlich kommen, damit wenigstens einer seinen Teller leer hat . Da ich aber ab dem 22ten in den Urlaub fliege, muss das dann wohl diesmal leider jemand anderes übernehmen. Viel Spaß dabei... =).

@Tingltanglbob
Meinst du das mit Morgen an der Veste ernst? Kommt man bei dem Schnee überhaupt irgendwo hoch? Wenn du beides mit Ja beantworten kannst, komme ich mit.


----------



## Pamela_81 (13. Januar 2010)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal wieder mit Stadtwald Donnerstag um 18:00 Veste ?



Hm, klingt jetzt, als wollte ich kneifen, aber ich hab leider genau an dem Donnerstag schon seit Ende Dezember einen anderen Termin.
An allen anderen Donnerstagen oder sonstigen Wochentagen hab ich panische Angst im Dunkeln... 
Wenns mal wieder heller ist abends, komm ich gerne mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Januar 2010)

Pamela_81 schrieb:


> An allen anderen Donnerstagen oder sonstigen Wochentagen hab ich panische Angst im Dunkeln...
> Wenns mal wieder heller ist abends, komm ich gerne mal mit.



wenn du mit Tingltanglbob fährst, brauchst du keine Angst vor der Dunkelheit zu haben, da solltest du eher Sonnencreme einpacken. Sonst gibts nen Sonnenbrand im Nacken, wenn du vor im fährst  

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## biker-wug (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss absagen, solange sitzen ist noch nicht drin.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (13. Januar 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wenn du mit Tingltanglbob fährst, brauchst du keine Angst vor der Dunkelheit zu haben, da solltest du eher Sonnencreme einpacken. Sonst gibts nen Sonnenbrand im Nacken, wenn du vor im fährst
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Richtig, hier mal ein Beamshot meiner neuen Lampe und zum Vergleich der der Tesla  ( Links Eigenbau, rechts Tesla )
Sind allerdings nur Handykamera Bilder

@ Pamela: Wir fahren ja noch öfter mal Donnerstags......

@ Taly: Ja ich meine das Ernst, und ja ich fahre morgen. 
Das fahren geht schon, ist ja alles Plattgetreten im Wald. 
War heute vorwiegend Feldweg fahren


----------



## pagan (14. Januar 2010)

Nur wenn ich die Pizza ned allein essen muß ;-)


----------



## taly (14. Januar 2010)

@Tingetangelbob
Ich habe heute morgen festellen müssen, dass ich Lampe und Winterzeugs in München vergessen habe. Dann wird das leider doch nichts mit mir heute Abend :\.

Gesten habe ich gesehen, dass die Mögeldorfer Osteria noch einen Laden in der Innenstadt neben der Riverside Pizzeria (beim Hauptmarkt) aufmacht. Evtl. ist das für zukünftige Treffen besser geeignet, da zentraler...


----------



## Conyo (19. Januar 2010)

-> zähle bis jetzt 15 Zusagen. Ich reserviere bis Freitag und hoffe wir bekommen dieses Mal net so einen lauten Tisch nebenan ;-)


----------



## fkschuhm (19. Januar 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> -> zähle bis jetzt 15 Zusagen. Ich reserviere bis Freitag und hoffe wir bekommen dieses Mal net so einen lauten Tisch nebenan ;-)



ich würde mich gerne als Nr. 16 noch dazu gesellen, wenn's noch nicht zu spät ist.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## Conyo (19. Januar 2010)

nee, gar nicht. Reserviere am Freitag


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Januar 2010)

dann sollte Steffi auch mal in die Pötte kommen... *sms schreib*

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Januar 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> ->  hoffe wir bekommen dieses Mal net so einen lauten Tisch nebenan ;-)



na wenn sich noch mehr Leute melden müssen uns wir darum keine Sorgen mehr machen. Denn dann gehört die halbe Bestuhlung eh uns.  naja fast

Edit:
der Schnee ist fast weg....juhuuuuuu


----------



## Conyo (22. Januar 2010)

so, habe eben reserviert.
Allerdings ist am Mittwoch Live-Musik. Ist das ein Problem? Ansonsten sollten wir uns ganz schnell ne andere Lokalität suchen...


----------



## bike_schrat (22. Januar 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> so, habe eben reserviert.
> Allerdings ist am Mittwoch Live-Musik. Ist das ein Problem? Ansonsten sollten wir uns ganz schnell ne andere Lokalität suchen...


Hmh, ja, nicht ganz ideal... die Frage ist: Was ist das für eine Live-Musik? Deutsche Schlager in Diskolautstärke oder ein ruhiger Pianist?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (22. Januar 2010)

Die andere Osteria in der Pirckheimer ist auch nicht ne wirliche Alternative, da die Lokalität eindeutig zu klein ausfällt. 

Alternativ wüsste ich noch das Panolio am Waagplatz in Fürth....
Ist gut und von den Räumlichkeiten sehr gross. 

Pizza ist wie in der Osteria, auch von der Grösse her.... 

Ansonsten fällt mir nix ein.

Falls ihr euch dafür entscheidet werde ich reservieren, müsste allerdings schnell gehen


----------



## zuspät (22. Januar 2010)

schräg gegenüber der osteria ist doch ein grieche, zur schönen aussicht oder so, der soll auch ganz nett sein. leider war ich da noch net.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (22. Januar 2010)

Ich weis noch was 

Wir fressen den Burger King am Banhof leer 

Ne ist auch nicht gut........

Meine Freundin meinte in der Eilgutstraße gibt es noch die Osteria del Centro ( Gegenüber Arabella Sheraton Carlton am Bahnhof ) 

Ist auch zeimlich Zentral gelegen.....siehe PDF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (24. Januar 2010)

ich weiß zwar nicht genau, ob mittwoch bei mir klappt (tendenziell eher nicht), aber ich stell mal das La Fabbrica in gostanbul zur diskussion.
keine ahnung wie das essen ist aber die haben platz für 1000 mann... nur so eine idee!


----------



## Beerchen (24. Januar 2010)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Ich lass mich auch mal wieder blicken
> und ich bring *Pamela_81* mit


Wir können diesmal leider doch nicht kommen 
Da hat sich doch tatsächlich ein Paralleltermin reingeschoben bei dem wir unmöglich absagen können 

Aber beim nächsten mal sind wir ganz bestimmt dabei 

Ciao 
Martin und Pamela


----------



## Conyo (24. Januar 2010)

Die Osteria hinterm Sheraton kenn ich, aber die Parkmöglichkeiten sind nicht so toll.

Würde dann auch zur La Fabbrica in GoHo tendieren, wenns für den Rest okay ist. Das Essen dort ist gut.
http://www.lafabbrica.de/ - die Seite ist extrem aussagefähig.

hier mehr Infos:
http://maps.google.de/maps/place?hl...brica&hnear=nürnberg&cid=10620234182750277429


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Januar 2010)

ja wie, mal eben den Veranstaltungsort ändern?  Also am Mittwoch in Mödeldorf oder in Gostenhof?

Wobei, nach Gostenhof könnt ich ja von der Arbeit glatt zu Fuß hingehen 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (24. Januar 2010)

Das mit der Livemusik ist halt blöd, da kann man sich einfach nicht unterhalten...- deshalb der Gedanke den Standort zu wechseln.

Also reserviere morgen inder La Fabbrica und bestelle Osteria wieder ab.

HOFFE IST FÜR ALLE OKAY!


----------



## shutupandride (24. Januar 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Das mit der Livemusik ist halt blöd, da kann man sich einfach nicht unterhalten...- deshalb der Gedanke den Standort zu wechseln.
> 
> Also reserviere morgen inder La Fabbrica und bestelle Osteria wieder ab.
> 
> HOFFE IST FÜR ALLE OKAY!



mir wärs wurscht gewesen, aber die fabrik ist auch ok


----------



## Tingltanglbob (24. Januar 2010)

Hört sich doch gut an, bevor wir den ganzen Abend " oh felicita " und " Azzuro " ertragen müssen.........


----------



## Conyo (24. Januar 2010)

...he he Azzuro im Winter ist ja auch nicht der Knaller!

Reserviere dann morgen ;-)


----------



## blacksurf (24. Januar 2010)

ja mach mal "la Fabbrica" ist für mich sogar näher
und die Pizzen sind dort auch ok


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Januar 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Die Osteria hinterm Sheraton kenn ich, aber die Parkmöglichkeiten sind nicht so toll.
> 
> Würde dann auch zur La Fabbrica in GoHo tendieren, wenns für den Rest okay ist. Das Essen dort ist gut.
> http://www.lafabbrica.de/ - die Seite ist extrem aussagefähig.
> ...



Auch gut, da kann ich fast hinlaufen. Hätten wir auch die bei mir ums Eck nehmen können. 

schei...... es schneit schon wieder.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pagan (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,
 la Fabbrica ist mir auch seeeehhhr recht das ist auch in meiner Näheren Umgebubg 
Also Mittwoch da? gleiche Zeit?


----------



## Conyo (25. Januar 2010)

also - der Tisch in der Osteria ist abbestellt.

*NEUE LOCATION:

LA FABBRICA * OBERE KANALSTRASSE 25 * 90429 NÜRNBERG * Mittwoch, 27. Januar 2010 um 19.00 Uhr*


----------



## WürfelRadler (25. Januar 2010)

Na das ist doch ein Wort 

Ich muss mich aber abmelden.
Das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Januar 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> also - der Tisch in der Osteria ist abbestellt.
> 
> *NEUE LOCATION:
> 
> LA FABBRICA * OBERE KANALSTRASSE 25 * 90429 NÜRNBERG * Mittwoch, 27. Januar 2010 um 19.00 Uhr*



hoooraaay, you did it!!!!1111eintausendeinhundertelf 



Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Yeti777 (25. Januar 2010)

oh ich kann da leider nicht, ich war irgendwie so auf donnerstag eingestellt! Hab am Mittwoch ein Date. Wünsch euch viel spaß. Ich denk mal ich werd meinen auch haben 

bis demnächst


----------



## Didi123 (26. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## WürfelRadler (27. Januar 2010)

Bleibt es heute abend bei "LA FABBRICA" ?

Wie es sich so ergibt, kann ich doch dabei sein.
Hoffe mein Platz ist noch frei


----------



## Conyo (27. Januar 2010)

klar!


----------



## shutupandride (27. Januar 2010)

s h i t, bin krank und muß auf meine pizza verzichten.
viel spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Januar 2010)

Gibts da Parkplätze? Hab die Tage schon genug gefroren, mag nicht aufs Rad.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Januar 2010)

tja, was soll man sagen  Leute und so war ja alles nett, aber das Ambiente? Immerhin sind meine Finger wieder so aufgetaut, dass ich das hier tippen kann...

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bike_schrat (28. Januar 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> tja, was soll man sagen  Leute und so war ja alles nett, aber das Ambiente? Immerhin sind meine Finger wieder so aufgetaut, dass ich das hier tippen kann...
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan


ich denke das ist ne gute zusammenfassung. von den leuten her echt nen schöner, netter abend. auch wenn manche mich älter gemacht haben als ich bin.


----------



## blacksurf (28. Januar 2010)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> auch wenn manche mich Ã¤lter gemacht haben als ich bin.



â¦war er wieder charmant

das Ambiente und die Bedingung, darÃ¼ber schweigen wir lieberâ¦
Unsere Pizza kam ja so schnell

Aber schÃ¶n Euch alle wiedergesehen zu haben!


----------



## fkschuhm (28. Januar 2010)

ich fand's auch klasse.

Danke an conyo fürs Organisieren 

wo gibt's denn die Bilder zu sehen?


----------



## Conyo (22. Februar 2010)

habe den Thread jetzt gar nicht mehr verfolgt...

Also finde die La Fabbrica war ein Reinfall. Das Essen hat gepasst, aber das Ambiente und die Bedienung waren echt für Nullo.

Habt ihr noch auf einen PP Lust? Hätte an Mitte/ Ende März gedacht. Und dann wieder in der Osteria. Da geht alles flotter und die heizen auch. 

Grundsätzlich wäre es dann aber ein Donnerstag, da Livemusik einfach zu störend wäre.

Gebt mal bescheid.

*Vorschläge meinerseits: 11. bzw. 25 März.*

Die Osteria in der Innenstadt - also direkt an der Pegnitz hat noch nicht geöffnet. Taly hatte das letzte Mal was angemerkt... Die suchen auch noch fleißig schnelle Kellner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (22. Februar 2010)

hier noch die Bilder vom letzten PP 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2036024&id=1298905807&l=9570106424


----------



## taly (23. Februar 2010)

Ich bin fleißig und halbwegs schnell, jedoch würde ich jeden zweiten Teller fallen lassen. Da gehe ich lieber nur zum Essen hin, wenn sie mal aufmachen...

Beim nächsten Plauder bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## blacksurf (24. Februar 2010)

Ja, lieber wieder in die Osteria Wir bekamen unser Essen eine halbe Stunde später als alle anderen :/ Die Kellner hatten es voll im Griff dort!

Ich wäre wieder dabei!


----------



## bike_schrat (24. Februar 2010)

Auch dabei.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Februar 2010)

auch am Start.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Februar 2010)

und wann ???


----------



## Conyo (25. Februar 2010)

Wäre *Donnerstag, der 11. März* für alle in Ordnung bzw. machbar?


----------



## bike_schrat (25. Februar 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Wäre *Donnerstag, der 11. März* für alle in Ordnung bzw. machbar?



Kalender sagt "ja".


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Februar 2010)

Auch dabei. 11.3 müsste passen.
18:00?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Februar 2010)

11.3. klingt gut 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (25. Februar 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Auch dabei. 11.3 müsste passen.
> 18:00?



Glaube 18.00 Uhr wird einfach zu früh für viele...

-> Würde 19.00 Uhr vorschlagen


----------



## fkschuhm (25. Februar 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Glaube 18.00 Uhr wird einfach zu früh für viele...
> 
> -> Würde 19.00 Uhr vorschlagen



Bin auch dabei. 11.3. 1900 passt


----------



## stroker (25. Februar 2010)

Auch dabei !


----------



## blacksurf (26. Februar 2010)

jo super! Bis bald!
Und ja ab 19 Uhr bitteâ¦


----------



## pagan (26. Februar 2010)

Bin dabei...


----------



## Conyo (4. März 2010)

habe eben reserviert - osteria mögeldorf - Donnerstag, 11.3.2010 - 19.00h


----------



## shutupandride (6. März 2010)

bin am start, aber erst gg acht


----------



## Yeti777 (6. März 2010)

Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, da ich erst um 21 uhr heim komme. Euch viel Spaß, nen guten Hunger!


----------



## Conyo (8. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> bin am start, aber erst gg acht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. März 2010)

ich kuck auch, dass ich es schaffe, evtl 10 min später


----------



## WürfelRadler (11. März 2010)

Ich fehle diesmal entschuldigt und wünsche euch heute abend einen unterhaltsamen "Pizzaplauder"


----------



## Conyo (7. April 2010)

-> hättet ihr nochmal bock auf einen PP oder alternativ mal was fränkisches?
Gebt mal bescheid.


----------



## fkschuhm (8. April 2010)

ich wäre nochmal dabei. Wenn's ein Donnerstag sein soll, ginge bei mir im April der 22. und 29.
Fränkisch klingt auch gut (nochmal was für die Substanz den Sommer über  )


----------



## crazymondo (11. April 2010)

Frängisch geht immer!


----------



## Tingltanglbob (11. April 2010)

*a weng on brooden mid klääs un aner sosn draff,  donoch no ana schnops färn mong*. 

Ich wäre auch dabei, terminlich müsste es aber eher der 29.te sein bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (11. April 2010)

Hätte auch nichts gegen Steakhaus. Mit Sauer/Schweine/Sauerbraten kann ich wenig anfangen. 
Nur um mal noch einen anderen Vorschlag zu machen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. April 2010)

wir können ne Abstimmung machen, wer wann was essen gehen will, von fränkisch über Thai, China, Italiener, McDonalds, Döner, Sushi etc.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## WürfelRadler (11. April 2010)

bis auf McDonalds bin ich für alles zu haben


----------



## blacksurf (12. April 2010)

Bei Thai, Italiener oder Sushi wäre ich dabei


----------



## Conyo (12. April 2010)

je mehr Auswahl, umso schwieriger wirds.
Vom Termin her - wäre 29.04 oder 06.05 okay?

@Andi: naja - kannst ja auch Schnitzel essen, wenn Du keinen Braten magst ;-)


----------



## Tingltanglbob (12. April 2010)

Kennt jemand das Our Place in Fürth? 

Da gibt es fette Burger und die Kochprofis von RTL 2 waren auch schon mal da. 

Hier der Link : http://www.ourplace-fuerth.de/

Wenn ihr euch dafür entscheidet kann ich was reservieren dort.

PS: Montag und Mittwoch all you can eat 

Ist nur ein Vorschlag, prinzipiell ist fränksich doch ok


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. April 2010)

das die kochprofis mal da waren heisst aber in der regel nichts gute


----------



## crazymondo (12. April 2010)

29.04. eher schlecht, aber 06.05. OK!
Essen egal...ich find immer was.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (12. April 2010)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> das die kochprofis mal da waren heisst aber in der regel nichts gute



 

Ne die Burger sind echt gut da, allerdings gibt es bestimmt auch bessere Burgerladen..... z.B: das Chongs in Nemberch


----------



## Conyo (12. April 2010)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Ne die Burger sind echt gut da, allerdings gibt es bestimmt auch bessere Burgerladen..... z.B: das Chongs in Nemberch



Der Laden soll kacke geworden sein, einige Zeit nachdem die KP's dort weg waren. 

Chongs ist doch mal ne Adresse.  Was sagen die anderen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (13. April 2010)

wenn Burger in Middelfrangen, dann Chongs Diner!


----------



## Tingltanglbob (13. April 2010)

Chongs bin ich auf jeden Fall am Start....da fress ich mich durch die Ganze Karde durch alder


----------



## Conyo (13. April 2010)

..und für alle die es nicht kennen:
http://www.chongs-diner.de/


----------



## fkschuhm (13. April 2010)

Chong's: dabei, 29.4. und 6.5. gehen im Moment beide noch


----------



## blacksurf (14. April 2010)

Burger? Da bin ich rausâ¦
Dann bis zum nÃ¤chsten Mal beim Italiener oder Thai


----------



## Pamela_81 (14. April 2010)

Hi!

Wenn ich als Neuling mal was dazu sagen darf

1. Wozu wird ein Stammtisch gemacht? Um sich den Bauch vollzuschlagen oder um die Leutz mal wieder zu treffen und ein bisschen dumm daher zu labern?
Darüber darf jetzt jeder mal ein bisschen nachdenken.
Wenn der Stammi in einem Lokal stattfindet, in dem mir das Essen nicht schmeckt, ess ich einfach vorher oder nachher und trink dort nur was. Für mich ist in dem Fall immer die Gesellschaft vorrangig. 

2. Der Fred hier heißt ja Pizzaplaudersollte man sich da nicht wieder nach einem Italiener umschauen, wenn es die Osteria in Mögeldorf nicht sein soll? Oder wird es einen neuen Thread geben Burgerplauder?
Ok, das war jetzt net sooo ernst gemeint.
Falls zu viele gegen den Burgerladen sind, kann ich die Trattoria da Sebastiano in der Laufamholzstraße (zwischen Matratzen-Outlet und Dehner) empfehlen. (Da kann ich hinlaufen...hehehe)

So, wenn die Wahl jetzt noch auf einen Termin fällt, der mir passt, komm ich auch vorbei, um mir die Ohrfeigen für diesen Beitrag persönlich abzuholen 
Mir ist es dabei egal, was es zu essen gibt. Und wenn die Mehrzahl Raucher sind, setz ich mich als Nichtraucherin auch mit in den Raucherraum


----------



## Deer_KB1 (14. April 2010)

Wobei die Osteria in Mögeldorf doch perfekt zum enkehren nach der Tour und zum plaudern ist. Würde ich auf jedem Fall der "Trattoria da Sebastiano" vorziehen.


----------



## Conyo (14. April 2010)

...so viel Text bin ich hier nicht gewohnt!  

1. Den Pizzaplauder gab es früher schon mal - deshalb heißt der Thread auch PP - Revival
2. Nach drei Mal Pizza hintereinander kam der Gedanke auf, woanders essen zu gehen. 
3. Es ist so gesehen kein Stammtisch.
4. Termin steht der 29.04 und der 06.05 zur Diskussion.


----------



## Pamela_81 (14. April 2010)

@Deer_KB1
Ich bin diesbezüglich völlig leidenschaftslos. Mir ist auch die Osteria Mögeldorf recht. Es hatte für mich nur den Anschein, dass es nicht mehr gewünscht wurde, dort einzukehren.
Selber war ich dort auch noch nie, kann also nix zum Vergleich mit da Sebastiano (dort finde ich es sehr lecker) sagen.

@Conyo
Zu 1. Danke für die Info, konnte ich als Neuling nicht wissen. Hat also nix mit der Wahl der Lokalität zu tun, sondern das sind eher nostalgische Gründe. 
Zu 2. und 3. Ok, wenn es hauptsächlich ums zusammen Essen gehen geht, (gehen gehtnaja, Holperdeutsch) bin ich von falschen Voraussetzungen ausgegangen.
Zu 3. An beiden Terminen bin ich noch freikönnte also klappen.

Schon wieder so viel Textscheint am Doppel  X - Chromosom zu liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer_KB1 (15. April 2010)

@Pamela
Hat es Dir früher bei "LaLuna" besser geschmeckt oder jetzt bei da Sebastiano? Luna fand ich immer klasse. Danach nicht so toll aber ich weiss nicht ob da Sebastiano nicht schon der nächste ist. Kann sein das ich da auch was durcheinander bringe.


----------



## Conyo (15. April 2010)

Alternativ-Vorschlag wäre im übrigen noch Tapas, z.B. im Andalusischen Hund in Johannis. Gerne auch Fürth (falls es den dort noch gibt).

Da ist es halt recht gemütlich.


----------



## WürfelRadler (15. April 2010)

zuviel Auswahl erschwert die Entscheidungsfindung 

Am Ende brauche wir noch ein neues Forum,
wenn die PP-Termine die Bike-Treffen übersteigen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. April 2010)

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Pamela_81 (15. April 2010)

Deer_KB1 schrieb:


> @Pamela
> Hat es Dir früher bei "LaLuna" besser geschmeckt oder jetzt bei da Sebastiano? Luna fand ich immer klasse. Danach nicht so toll aber ich weiss nicht ob da Sebastiano nicht schon der nächste ist. Kann sein das ich da auch was durcheinander bringe.


 
Ich wohn erst seit einem halben Jahr in Nürnberg...kann ich deshalb leider nicht beurteilen.

Ok, genug off-Topic gelabert.

Wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere, war das Chong's ja fast schon entschieden.
Geht also "nur" noch um den Termin.
29.04. oder 06.05.
Wäre bei beiden Terminen dabei.


----------



## shutupandride (15. April 2010)

wäi wärs ner midd broodwerschd grilln im pegnitzgrund bamm westbood, und zwoa naggerd???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (15. April 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> wäi wärs ner midd broodwerschd grilln im pegnitzgrund bamm westbood, und zwoa naggerd???



Du meinst Assi Grillen verschärft


----------



## shutupandride (15. April 2010)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Du meinst Assi Grillen verschärft



naja, dann machen wir halt aus meinem ansatz, fkk-grillen, noch assi-grillen.
also: adiletten und tennissocken mit ringeln dürfen getragen werden.


----------



## signor_rossi (18. April 2010)

Grüßt Euch! Bin grad aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht!
Würd/ Muß mir auch gern wieder Energie anfressen
Beide Termin wären o.K. 
Bin gespannt wo es dann hingehen soll!
Gruß
Micha


----------



## Conyo (18. April 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> naja, dann machen wir halt aus meinem ansatz, fkk-grillen, noch assi-grillen.
> also: adiletten und tennissocken mit ringeln dürfen getragen werden.



fkk-grillen= Adiletten und Socken und sonst nix oder was?

Ums halt nicht noch schwieriger zu machen, würde ich vorschlagen:
Termin:

*Donnerstag, 29.04.2010 - im CHONGS DINER!*​
Gibt mal bescheid, wer mit von der Partie wäre. Ich reserviere!


----------



## bike_schrat (18. April 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> fkk-grillen= Adiletten und Socken und sonst nix oder was?
> 
> Ums halt nicht noch schwieriger zu machen, würde ich vorschlagen:
> Termin:
> ...



O.k., Outlook sagt nix schlimmes -> bin dabei 

Ich nehme an, ich darf meinem Kalender Starttermin = 19:00 Uhr mitteilen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2010)

Donnerstag, wollt' mer da net immer Radfahren gehen? 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bike_schrat (18. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Donnerstag, wollt' mer da net immer Radfahren gehen?
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



...ich meine sie hätten im Wetterbericht gesagt, dass am 29.04. abends das Wetter nicht so gut sein soll


----------



## Altitude (19. April 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> also: adiletten und tennissocken mit ringeln dürfen getragen werden.



Ihr Nürnberger seid so krank...am besten packts noch nen 16mm Projektor 
und ne Leinwand ein und schauts "Macho Man"...

am 29.04. bin ich raus - geh Radfahren...


----------



## shutupandride (19. April 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> fkk-grillen= Adiletten und Socken und sonst nix oder was?



na klar conyo, fkk is doch IMMER naggerd!!!

und altitude: nürnberg = style.


----------



## Pamela_81 (20. April 2010)

*Donnerstag, 29.04.2010 - im CHONGS DINER!*


Momentan ist der Termin noch frei.
Ich red heut Abend mit Martin. Wenn es bei ihm auch passt sind wir dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rehhofer (20. April 2010)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> zuviel Auswahl erschwert die Entscheidungsfindung
> 
> Am Ende brauche wir noch ein neues Forum,
> wenn die PP-Termine die Bike-Treffen übersteigen.



Erde an den den übernächsten Raum,

so viel Emotionen am Morgen gepaart mit der Werbeeinblendung von Mehrzad Marashi auf der Page - Meine Nerven!


----------



## fkschuhm (20. April 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Ums halt nicht noch schwieriger zu machen, würde ich vorschlagen:
> Termin:
> 
> *Donnerstag, 29.04.2010 - im CHONGS DINER!*​
> Gibt mal bescheid, wer mit von der Partie wäre. Ich reserviere!



dabei


----------



## Pamela_81 (21. April 2010)

Pamela_81 schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 29.04.2010 - im CHONGS DINER!*
> 
> 
> Momentan ist der Termin noch frei.
> Ich red heut Abend mit Martin. Wenn es bei ihm auch passt sind wir dabei.


 
Wir scheiden doch aus...
Funktioniert momentan termintechnisch bei Martin leider überhaupt nicht.

Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## Conyo (23. April 2010)

da das doch ne recht schwere Geburt wird mit dem Chongs Diner - wäre meine Frage, ob ihr Lust habt einfach ne große Ausfahrt zu machen z.B. Richtung Moritzberg und dort oben auf der Hütte einzukehren? -> z.B. am Sonntag, 9. Mai 2010. Vorausgesetzt Wetter passt?!

Ich poste das gleiche mal im anderem Thread!


----------



## fkschuhm (23. April 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> da das doch ne recht schwere Geburt wird mit dem Chongs Diner - wäre meine Frage, ob ihr Lust habt einfach ne große Ausfahrt zu machen z.B. Richtung Moritzberg und dort oben auf der Hütte einzukehren? -> z.B. am Sonntag, 9. Mai 2010. Vorausgesetzt Wetter passt?!
> 
> Ich poste das gleiche mal im anderem Thread!



Ist das jetzt die offizielle Absage fürs Chong's? Schade 

Falls ja, dann bis irgendwann im Juni. Am 9.5. sitze ich (hoffentlich) im Flieger, falls Ejafalladings und Konsorten nichts dagegen haben.

Frank


----------



## Pamela_81 (25. April 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> z.B. am Sonntag, 9. Mai 2010.


Da ist Muttertag...
Wir scheiden auch aus, wenn's bei dem Datum bleibt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. September 2010)

wie sieht's aus, besteht wieder Interesse, sich gelegentlich den Bauch mit guter Pizza vollzustopfen?


----------



## Conyo (22. September 2010)

hatten uns letzten Freitag mal drüber unterhalten. Ist ja fast noch zu früh damit!


----------



## Conyo (4. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie sieht's aus, besteht wieder Interesse, sich gelegentlich den Bauch mit guter Pizza vollzustopfen?



Vielleicht sollten wir es doch wieder aktiveren und mal was Ende Oktober anvisieren?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Oktober 2010)

Tip für ne Location: http://www.aperitivo-nuernberg.de/
hab ich schon oft genug getestet


----------



## Yeti777 (4. Oktober 2010)

Pizza ist immer super! Wär so uhrzeitmäßig für irgendwas net vor 19 uhr!


----------



## Conyo (4. Oktober 2010)

wenns ums Essen geht - ist immer Bewegung im Forum 

ja - wo ist denn das Restaurant Reo? Muss man dafür in die Verbotene Stadt reisen??

Könnten wir schon machen - aber nicht unbedingt Ladies-Night )

Was haltet ihr von Freitag? 22.10 oder 29.10?


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Oktober 2010)

nee, das Lokal ist in der Deutschherrnstraße, gegenüber Löhe-Schule. Das F-Wort würde ich doch nicht erwähnen 
Pizzen sind so lecker wie in der Osteria, aber so 5cm kleiner sprich immer noch groß aber schaffbar


----------



## Conyo (4. Oktober 2010)

Klingt super! 
Dann steht ja nur noch der Termin zur Debatte..

22.10 oder 29.10


----------



## bike_schrat (5. Oktober 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Klingt super!
> Dann steht ja nur noch der Termin zur Debatte..
> 
> 22.10 oder 29.10



bislang beides möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (5. Oktober 2010)

Location klingt gut! Wir wären dann dabei


----------



## Yeti777 (5. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist auch beides recht! Komisch das ich das gar net kenne, bin ja jahrelang zur löhe gegangen, bin da wohl immer vorbei gegangen ;-)


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Oktober 2010)

das gibts erst seit 4 Wochen...


----------



## Didi123 (5. Oktober 2010)

war vorher das bailamos


----------



## Yeti777 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ah ok das bailamos kenn ich ;-)


----------



## Conyo (8. Oktober 2010)

Also um das mal zu konkretisieren: Freitag, 22. Oktober 2010 - 19.30 Uhr in der Deutschherrnstraße.

Gibt mir bitte bescheid, wer alles kommt. Damit ich reservieren kann.

Schönes WE allerseits°


----------



## Yeti777 (8. Oktober 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Also um das mal zu konkretisieren: Freitag, 22. Oktober 2010 - 19.30 Uhr in der Deutschherrnstraße.
> 
> Gibt mir bitte bescheid, wer alles kommt. Damit ich reservieren kann.
> 
> Schönes WE allerseits°


 

Einmal Ich


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Oktober 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Also um das mal zu konkretisieren: Freitag, 22. Oktober 2010 - 19.30 Uhr in der Deutschherrnstraße.
> 
> Gibt mir bitte bescheid, wer alles kommt. Damit ich reservieren kann.
> 
> Schönes WE allerseits°



danke und willst du anrufen oder soll ich mittags mal schnell vorbeigehen und den Tisch reservieren?


----------



## Conyo (9. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> danke und willst du anrufen oder soll ich mittags mal schnell vorbeigehen und den Tisch reservieren?



Klaro, kannst Du machen. Muss ich mich nicht drum kümmern. Danke.
Also ich bin dabei 

PS: Wie siehts denn mit der kreativen Namensfindung aus?


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Oktober 2010)

"Die Fürther"? *sncr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (9. Oktober 2010)

Die verbotene Stadt wird nicht erwähnt. Sonst wird man aus dem Team geschmissen ))
Eher - "wer nix wird, kommt aus fürth" oder "lieber fünfter als fürhter"... aber die gibt es schon....)))))))))))))


----------



## bike_schrat (10. Oktober 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Also um das mal zu konkretisieren: Freitag, 22. Oktober 2010 - 19.30 Uhr in der Deutschherrnstraße.
> 
> Gibt mir bitte bescheid, wer alles kommt. Damit ich reservieren kann.
> 
> Schönes WE allerseits°



sollte klappen. mich also mal mitzählen. danke.


----------



## fkschuhm (11. Oktober 2010)

bin auch mit dabei


----------



## WürfelRadler (11. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es auch Reserveplätze? = Zusage unter Vorbehalt


----------



## stroker (12. Oktober 2010)

auch dabei


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Oktober 2010)

gibt's dich auch noch


----------



## bike_schrat (12. Oktober 2010)

stroker schrieb:


> auch dabei


...ach was! zum essen da kommt er!


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Oktober 2010)

Last Call: werde am Dienstag nen Tisch für 8 Personen reservieren


----------



## Conyo (17. Oktober 2010)

Freu mich schon - bringe eine Cam mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (17. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Last Call:...



dabei!


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Oktober 2010)

werde auch kommen, gibts ja schließlich was zu Essen.  .......sonst nur noch schwarz und nicht mehr eng......


----------



## Conyo (17. Oktober 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> werde auch kommen, gibts ja schließlich was zu Essen.  .......sonst nur noch schwarz und nicht mehr eng......



 he he - schwarz und eng war doch gut


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Oktober 2010)

schwarz und eng, will ich das jetzt wissen?


----------



## Conyo (18. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> schwarz und eng, will ich das jetzt wissen?



he, he, he...


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Oktober 2010)

hab vorhin nen Tisch für 15 Leute und Freitag 19.30 reserviert:
blacksurf
maddin
yeti
der Schrat
fkschum
würfelradler
stroker
S_P
mtbermlus
conyo
Ich 
und noch 4 Leute, die sich über alternative Kanäle gemeldet haben 

Tante Edit sagt, es sind 5 Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (19. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hab vorhin nen Tisch für 15 Leute und Freitag 19.30 reserviert:
> blacksurf
> maddin
> yeti
> ...



klingt gut. freue mich.


----------



## Yeti777 (20. Oktober 2010)

Klingt wirklich gut, bis übermorgen! Ess diese woche auch keine Pizza mehr, damit ich am Freitag auch lust auf eine hab


----------



## bike_schrat (22. Oktober 2010)

thx. war gut. v.a. auch die erweiterung auf den absacker. gerne bald wieder. 

...nur wo war der stroooookkkkkeeerrrr???


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Oktober 2010)

Voll und satt


----------



## Conyo (23. Oktober 2010)

Schön wars !!!!

Stroker, wo warst Du???

Und hier noch die Bilder....
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2070132&id=1298905807&l=272e6f7ecd


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Oktober 2010)

sch...... wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschau stand ich doch vor dem richtigen Laden......naja Stadtrundfahrt bei Nacht hat ja auch was


----------



## Conyo (23. Oktober 2010)

Schade! War sehr witzig.
Habe Handy da drinnen nicht gehört


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Oktober 2010)

Essen! Wo! Omg!
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc01370spyo.jpg


----------



## stroker (24. Oktober 2010)

mea culpa 

Hatte ein Geschäftsessen und vergessen abzusagen 

Ihr hattet ja trotzdem Spaß!?


----------



## bike_schrat (24. Oktober 2010)

stroker schrieb:


> mea culpa
> 
> Hatte ein Geschäftsessen und vergessen abzusagen
> 
> Ihr hattet ja trotzdem Spaß!?



naja, ohne dich natürlich nur den halben. mit dir wäre es dann allerdings kaum mehr zu ertragen gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (31. Oktober 2010)

*Nächster Pizzaplauder!*
Vorschlag: Lönneberga - Uhlandstraße 21, Nürnberg
http://www.loenneberga-paradies.de/
Termine: jeweils Freitags, 12. oder 19. November

Mir würde direkt der 12.11 zusagen.. !!! Gebt bescheid !!!


----------



## bike_schrat (31. Oktober 2010)

dabei. und bislang flexibel. beide termine möglich.


----------



## killacat (31. Oktober 2010)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> dabei. und bislang flexibel. beide termine möglich.



Dito!


----------



## S P (31. Oktober 2010)

meld! Termin ist egal.


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. November 2010)

Andy auch mit, weil immer Hunger er hat. Termin egal


----------



## signor_rossi (1. November 2010)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Conyo (1. November 2010)

Dann setz ich einfach mal direkt den 12. November 2010. 

Gebt mir wegen der Reservierung noch bis zum 9. November bescheid, für alle die hier bisher nix gepostet haben.


----------



## M_J_K (3. November 2010)

na da werd ich auch mal wieder vorbei schauen


----------



## laufcultur (6. November 2010)

Als neu dazugestoßene werde ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein. 
Die Essenstermine scheinen hier besser zu funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (6. November 2010)

Bin auch mit dabei (2 Personen)


----------



## Yeti777 (7. November 2010)

bin auch dabei, falls ich noch net auf der liste steh ;-) net das ich keinen platz bekomm!


----------



## Conyo (9. November 2010)

Sind bis jetzt 19 Leute am Freitag. Hoffe bekommen einen angemessenen Tisch...
Gebt noch bis morgen Mittag bescheid, falls noch nicht geschehen...
- SP
- Andy
- Bike Schrat
- Andreas
- Würfelradler
- MJK
- Laufcultur
- Bajcca (+x)
- Nils
- Yvonne (+x)
- Katja (+ 2x)
- Haui
- Micha
- Joe
- conyo


----------



## Conyo (9. November 2010)

RESERVIERT!
Freitag, 12.11.2010 - 19.30 Uhr im Restaurant Lönneberga für insgesamt 18 Personen


----------



## blacksurf (12. November 2010)

Super, freue mich auf heute Abend!


----------



## S P (13. November 2010)

Noch keiner eine Rezession von gestern Abend geschrieben? Nun, ich fands Klasse. Nette Lokation (Katinenflair mit Wandgemälden ) und natürlich nette Unterhaltungen. Service war übrigens ausgezeichnet.
Bin für ein "Nächstes Mal" gern zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conyo (13. November 2010)

Nächstes Mal, wird wohl vor Weihnachten sein..

Das schreit nach Feuerzangenbowle bzw. Glühwein und Bratwürsten???


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. November 2010)

Bratwurst klingt gut, hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Conyo (13. November 2010)

Haltet Euch mal Freitag, den 17. Dezember frei...

Details folgen noch....


----------



## laufcultur (13. November 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Haltet Euch mal Freitag, den 17. Dezember frei...
> 
> Details folgen noch....


----------



## bike_schrat (13. November 2010)

S P schrieb:


> Noch keiner eine Rezession von gestern Abend geschrieben? Nun, ich fands Klasse. Nette Lokation (Katinenflair mit Wandgemälden ) und natürlich nette Unterhaltungen. Service war übrigens ausgezeichnet.
> Bin für ein "Nächstes Mal" gern zu haben.



...keine angst, die ersten "rezessionen" gab es kurz nach 0 uhr heute nacht auf facebook 

aber auch hier: ja, war richtig gut 

und 17.12. ist auch gut


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. November 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Haltet Euch mal Freitag, den 17. Dezember frei...
> 
> Details folgen noch....



Das ist ja häufiger als Radtouren zusammengehen.


----------



## Conyo (14. November 2010)

Vorschlag:

Freitag, 17. Dezember 2010 um 19.30 in der Osteria - Altstadt 

http://www.die-osteria.de/osteria-p...tion=com_content&view=article&id=23&Itemid=60

-> danach zur Feuerzangenbowle oder eben Christkindlesmarkt...

Lönneberga bzw. das Paradies können wir im Januar dann anpeilen


----------



## Yeti777 (19. November 2010)

17 kann ich wahrscheinlich net, da wir da klassentreffen in der Stadt machen, aber vielleicht laufen wir uns übern weg!


----------



## shutupandride (25. November 2010)

ja wie geil!!!
beim pizzafressen gibts mehr posts als beim biken


----------



## Conyo (25. November 2010)

ja, bist dann mit dabei oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (26. November 2010)

hi mia.
da wär ich echt gerne dabei,
leider aber bin ich da in münchen...
schade.
vllt ja das nächste mal!
grüsse,
der alex.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> 
> Freitag, 17. Dezember 2010 um 19.30 in der Osteria - Altstadt
> 
> ...



hab grade erfahren, dass morgen der Tisch reserviert werden soll. Wenn jemand noch kommen will, sollte er oder sie es möglichst bald sagen


----------



## laufcultur (7. Dezember 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hab grade erfahren, dass morgen der Tisch reserviert werden soll. Wenn jemand noch kommen will, sollte er oder sie es möglichst bald sagen



Ich kann leider noch nicht 100% zusagen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Dezember 2010)

Erfolgreicher Abschluss 2010
Saisonabschlusstour 2010 der Bikefreunde in IBC Mountenbike Forum Frankenland â HaÃberge - Steigerwald
Die IBC Freunde trafen sich das zweite Jahr zur AbschluÃtour. So war eine rekordverdÃ¤chtige Beteiligung von 30 Mountenbiker am Start, demonstrierend dass dieses Event sich offensichtlich zu einem festen Bestandteil in der "dunklen Jahreszeit" mausert.
Der HÃ¶hepunkt in Dezember zum Abschluss der Saison sollte in dieses Jahr  wieder der Night - ritt sein.
     Treffpunkt war am Parkplatz mit Tischreservierungen fÃ¼r 30 Personen, das ganze    
 wurde schon Tage vor dem Start in Schweinfurter SchieÃhaus Reserviert. 
Die angenehmen Tage, an denen man lÃ¤ssig im kurzen, Muskelbetonenden Velodress die Berge hoch und runter brausen konnte sind nun wohl definitiv vorbei. Genau das konnten auch die sonst nicht so zimperlichen Mountainbiker des IBC Mountenbike Forum mit Winterlichen Temperaturen und Schneefall bei 10 grad minus an ihrer Saisonabschlusstour bestÃ¤tigen.  
Wenn alle normale Menschen am Abend im trautem Heim vor ihrem Ofen in aller Ruhe ihren wohlverdienten Feierabend genossen,  trafen sich ein paar Irre in der Dunkelheit und machen sich am Mittwoch den ersten Dezember an Winteranfang in die Schweinfurter  WÃ¤lderâ¦. mit dem Bikeâ¦ immer auf der Suche  so nach der nÃ¤chsten Erfahrung. 
Getreu dem Motto: âKette rechtsâ und âQuÃ¤l Dich du Sauâ Starteten 30 Biker zur eine NÃ¤chtlichen Runde um 18 Uhr. Vertreten darunter waren auch die Steigerwaldbiker Thomas und Mathias Rottmann aus Sand, Gerhard Langer Westheim, Werner Rausch Eltmann und Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder Sand. 
Anforderungen von uns hierbei war eine gute Lichtanlage die deutlich fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken ausgelegt war, wie zum Beispiel eine Lampe fÃ¼r den Lenker und eine RÃ¼ckleuchte, am besten war noch eine Helmlampe, so war das ganze fÃ¼r den Nightreit perfekt. 
FÃ¼r den Ablauf folgte eine sehr grÃ¼ndliche Einweisung fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken von unser Guides Walter. Besonders das alle Teilnehmer zusammenbleiben, und aufeinander warten. Die Nightreit - Tour wurde im ruhigen Tempo gefahren, nur in den Anstiegen fuhr jeder dann seine eigene Geschwindigkeit.
Die Tour wurde so an der groÃen Teilnehmerschaft angepasst, knifflige Passagen auch Tipps zur Fahrlinie wurden von den Guide angekÃ¼ndigt. Gefahren wurde ein Mix aus Forstwege und Singeltrails.
Mit mehr als 30 Biken in der Nacht, das war schon eine tolle Veranstaltung. Das Bewusstwein der Sinne wurde in der Nacht viel SchÃ¤rfer abgestimmt auf der NatÃ¼rlichen Umgebung. 
Eine definitiv andere Erfahrung, wie bei Tageslicht, aber eine durchaus positive. Keine Probleme mit Wildschweine, fernab vom StraÃenverkehr fordert so eine Tour durch den nÃ¤chtlichen Wald alle Sinne. Neben der kÃ¶rperlichen Anstrengung fordert die Dunkelheit und der unebene Boden auch einiges an Konzentration
Das muss man einmal erleben, da kommt man nicht mehr von los versprochen!        Wir fuhren in erster Linie zum SpaÃfaktor, DrÃ¼ber hinaus reichte eine mittlere Kondition hier zur Teilnahme aus. Wobei man sein Rad blind beherrschen musste, denn im Dunkeln sieht man z.B. nicht gleich in welchen Gang man gerade fÃ¤hrt.  


TatsÃ¤chlich wurde die Jahresabschluss tour im mehr als knÃ¶cheltiefen Schnee zum Wintersportereignis pur. Die âBikeschneemÃ¤nerâ erwiesen sich jedoch auch hier wieder als Meister aller Schwierigkeiten und erreichten pÃ¼nktlich und vor den Eintritt der KÃ¤ltestarre das SchieÃhaus wo auch schon andere Sportkameraden warteten.
Die Guide Walter, Joschka und Erwin hatten einmal mehr fÃ¼r einen wÃ¼rdigen Saisonabschluss Tour gesorgt. So kamen wir am Abend um 19:30 am SchieÃhaus zurÃ¼ck,  anschlieÃend versuchte man dann den Mineralstoffhaushalt mit fester und flÃ¼ssiger Nahrung wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen. 

Dabei wurde zurÃ¼ckblicken auf ein tolles Bike Saison Jahr 2010 mit vielen EindrÃ¼cken und HÃ¶hepunkten, auch fast keinen grÃ¶Ãeren UnfÃ¤llen. Allen die mit Ihrem Einsatz zu dieser gelungenen Abschlusstour beigetragen haben ergeht hiermit ein herzliches DankeschÃ¶n von den Steigerwaldbiker aus Sand. 

 Somit lieÃ man an diesen Abend die Abschlusstour 2010 behaglich ausklingenhttp://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/


http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/










.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

@Bike-Oldie:


----------



## Conyo (12. Dezember 2010)

@Reo:  Irgendwie habe ich mich auch gefragt, was das in unserem Forum zu suchen hat... und viel schlimmer - WEN INTERESSIERT DAS?


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

Conyo schrieb:


> @Reo:  Irgendwie habe ich mich auch gefragt, was das in unserem Forum zu suchen hat... und viel schlimmer - WEN INTERESSIERT DAS?



schau dir halt die restlichen Threads an, in die vor kurzem was gepostet wurde, Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge, der Rund um Schwabach etc. War wohl so ein super-mega Event, dass es jeder wissen muss. Ich fang schon an, neidisch zu werden weil ich nicht dabei war.

@Bike-Oldie: versteh das nicht falsch, war sicher ein toller Abend für euch, aber einmal in einem Thread reicht. Pizzaplauder in Nürnberg != Nightride in Schweinfurt.


----------



## S P (12. Dezember 2010)

@Reo: Word!


----------



## Conyo (12. Dezember 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> schau dir halt die restlichen Threads an, in die vor kurzem was gepostet wurde, Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge, der Rund um Schwabach etc. War wohl so ein super-mega Event, dass es jeder wissen muss. Ich fang schon an, neidisch zu werden weil ich nicht dabei war.
> 
> @Bike-Oldie: versteh das nicht falsch, war sicher ein toller Abend für euch, aber einmal in einem Thread reicht. Pizzaplauder in Nürnberg != Nightride in Schweinfurt.[/quote
> 
> GEFÄLLT MIR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (17. Dezember 2010)

nightride?
i prefer riding nude.


----------



## Conyo (22. Januar 2011)

*ATTENTION PLEASE: DER NÄCHSTE PIZZAPLAUDER STEHT AN!*
*
Freitag, 4. Februar 2011 um 19.00 Uhr* im *LÖNNEBERGA *(Uhlandstraße 21 in 90408 Nürnberg)

Ein Blick in die Karte: http://www.loenneberga-paradies.de/loe_lokal.html 

Schickt mir bitte ne PN, ob ihr dabei sein wollt, damit ich entsprechend reservieren kann !

Cheers, Mia


----------



## Conyo (8. Februar 2011)

*Freitag, 11. März - 19.00 Uhr *

Pizzaplauder mal anders - in *Santos Bar* http://www.santos-bar.de/
- Albrecht-Dürer-Straße 24 in der Innenstadt - 

-> Die besten Tapas der Stadt.

Bitte gebt mir per PN bescheid


----------

